

Misleading absentee ballot application forms sent by McCain - invisible
http://thepoliticalcarnival.blogspot.com/2008/09/misleading-absentee-ballot-forms-being.html

======
Protophore
If this was intentionally done it's all a bit disgusting. Why can't candidates
try to win on merit any more? I'm tired of all the negative attacks and lies
they pedal these days. I don't need someone to tell me why I shouldn't vote
for the other guy, I need them to tell me why I should vote for them and then
I'll make up my own mind.

------
invisible
Here's an image I turned up:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/jarretmichael/2846819173/>

